# Spoiler Tags



## Penguin (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone know how to create spoiler tags?  If so, thanks in advance


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 12, 2008)

```
[spoiler]text [/spoiler]
```



Spoiler



text


----------



## Sephi (Oct 12, 2008)

[spoiler][title:name goes here, this is optional][/spoiler]


----------



## Penguin (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, very explanatory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



It works


----------

